# Zoats



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I was studying around and I found this long forgotten race, the Zoats, now I got a question for all you vetren gamers out there, what exactly are they? I know essentailly they are centaurs, but I have never yet seen a model or what type of units they have.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah the Zoats..... gone... forgotten.... but alas come up time to time.

In the 40k verse, they are the ambassadors of the Nids. Back when Nids had such things during the late RT era. They look not so centaur as catepillar to me and they only had one or two sculpts released in metal from memory. One had a staff and one had bolters on its hands cybernetic augment style with a respirator from memory. If you dig around you will find some history on them here or other sites.

The Nids were not always such mindless killing machines gobbling up everything in 40k. In fact they also did Mind Worms back then... which allowed you to field units of marines, chaos, eldar, even squats all together as they had been taken over with mind worms and played on the Nids side so to speak. 

As for Fantasy.... cannot recall if they had a place, but am sure they probably did, it was just never fully developed.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

Zoats in Fantasy were a race unto themselves much like the similarly forgotten Fimir (and as such did not have an "army" or different "units" of their own, but were usually incorporated into other races armies as allies). IIRC they were supposed to be reclusive and wise and tended towards living in forests. Being of a centauric physique made them physically strong, but I believe they were quite slow. They also had formiddable magical prowess, if I'm not mistaken, and mde good wizards.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Both of the above posts are correct in everything they stated. Zoats (and the aforementioned Fimir) were dropped when 4th edition WHFB got released. Zoats only ever showed up during Rogue Trader-era 40K.

Zoats, as mentioned above, were basically uber-tough super wizards. Think Slaan-type magic abilities, Chaos warrior hard-to-kill-iness, and pretty decent fighting ability. Dragon Ogre Wizards almost. They were taken as allies to other races, back when such practices were encouraged in the rules.

In my estimation, Fimir were the grandaddys to the Saurus- super fighty, tough reptiles that had a cool ability to generate a mysterious fog that protected them from missile fire. They get a mention in the 8th edition rulebook- take a look at the special terrain section, where the discussion about the bog/swamp is. Cool thing about these guys: the Fimir were, logically, dropped from the universe since they were an all-male species that reproduced by raping other races' females. Probably not what GW wants its current target audience to discuss when they're talking fluff.

Ahhh, the good ol' days.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

VeronaKid said:


> In my estimation, Fimir were the grandaddys to the Saurus- super fighty, tough reptiles that had a cool ability to generate a mysterious fog that protected them from missile fire. They get a mention in the 8th edition rulebook- take a look at the special terrain section, where the discussion about the bog/swamp is. Cool thing about these guys: the Fimir were, logically, dropped from the universe since they were an all-male species that reproduced by raping other races' females. Probably not what GW wants its current target audience to discuss when they're talking fluff.
> 
> Ahhh, the good ol' days.


I cried when the Fimir were dropped. Despite being R-rated in their reproductive mannerisms (which, frankly, is just a drop in the ocean of the general slaughter and naughtiness that goes on in the Warhammer World), their background fluff was awesome. Half-Demon cyclopean bog-dwellers with a rigid caste society and innate magic...sweet. I would have gladly seen them rise to the giddy heights of having their very own "Warhammer Armies" book. If I were the guy in charge of army books, I'd have one book for each race; one book for Elves (High, Dark and Wood), one for Humans (Empire, Brettonian, Kislevite, Tilean/Estalian, Arabyan, etc.), one for Undead (Vampires, Tomb Kings, Necromancers, etc.) and so forth. Done that way, you have room to squeeze in all the extra races, like Fimirs and Zoats, that have been relegated to the mists of time, even if they only get an entry in someone elses book (Fimirs would probably be included in the Daemons book, or perhaps the Beastmen one...).

But I digress...


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

We all know GW would never make one book when they could make you buy 4... but it would be nice to see a book combine all the forgoten armys and rules.. siege, monsters of old..(still dont know what to do with my cockatoo and scorpons from old dark elves.) chaos dwarfs, Dogs Of war, abion, cathay ind and so on...
dont beast men rape then take on the off spring that escape death of the witch hunters?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Never seen them personally, but seen pics... a quick search brought up these.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

wow thats cool... thanks tim the fantasy one onthe right looks like a tmnt


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> Never seen them personally, but seen pics... a quick search brought up these.


wow, those things were suppost to be allys with the woodelves? they look absalutly evil lol.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I wonder what GW did with all the leftover Zoatibix...

Midnight


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

VeronaKid said:


> Cool thing about these guys: the Fimir were, logically, dropped from the universe since they were an all-male species that reproduced by raping other races' females. Probably not what GW wants its current target audience to discuss when they're talking fluff.


and yet at least from what i've seen, most of the models dedicated to slaanesh represent sex in some way or another lol


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Raizer Sabre said:


> and yet at least from what i've seen, most of the models dedicated to slaanesh represent sex in some way or another lol


they are also pretty much emos lol.


----------

